# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Cần tiền thanh lý mấy bộ alpha step

## emptyhb

:Wink:  do bây giờ em chuyển sang dùng hết driver + motor 220v nên dư ra mấy bộ alpha step dùng điện 110v

Tình trạng: hoạt động hoàn hảo, hình thức thì có driver gần như mới, có driver hơi xước vỏ  :Cool: 

motor là loại có phanh từ, nhưng do cũng không có tác dụng mấy nên em đã tháo ra rồi  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue: , tháo nắp đít ra là có ngay trục cốt chế du xích hay tay quay thì tuyệt cú mèo ạ.

Giá rổ:

Có 3 bộ asd24a-a, 5 bộ asd 13a-a và 8 bộ motor asm66m-a

Đồng giá 2tr/cặp.

Các bác gạch đá vui lòng sms hoặc đt cho em ạ. (Thi thoảng không liên lạc được các bác để lại tin nhắn dùm)

----------


## Lenamhai

Giá trên mây rồi.

----------

katerman

----------


## emptyhb

Vâng, em nhớ không nhầm thì bác Nam CNC bán 2.5tr/bộ. Em cứ bán từ từ không vội. Bác nào cần thì lấy thôi!

----------


## Nam CNC

Giá này không trên mây...

--- thứ nhất chẳng có ai bán nguyên 1 bộ như thế này , có bán mà cũng chẳng bán với giá này..
--- Có hàng 1 cặp nhưng bên TQ , việc mua hàng và chờ đợi hàng từ TQ về thì em chấp nhận giá này tốt hơn vì thời gian nhanh , bảo đảm chạy , còn hàng từ bên kia về là hên xui
--- So sánh với step lai thì step lai không có cửa về hiệu năng khi cùng loại , giá cả mắc hơn
--- còn và còn nhiều lí do để mua chỉ trừ khi nào có nhiều người bán trên đây với giá thấp hơn thì mới có thể nói giá trên mây.

----------


## Khoa C3

Chắc giá trên mây vì rẻ quá đây mà.

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác nào có máy trung trung bê nó về và mê ngay, giá như vậy là vừa vặn và an toàn hơn mua rời

----------


## emptyhb

Update tình hình:
Do em nhớ nhầm, chỉ có 2 bộ 24a-a. và 6 bộ 13a-a.

Tiện thể mới có thêm 3 bộ 12a-c và 66a-c (như mới) bác nào cần thì giá 2.5tr

----------


## inhainha

Giá vậy là tốt rồi. Mấy bác đi bãi chục lần may ra kiếm được 1 2 bộ, mà giá lại trên trời không ah, chưa chắc chạy nữa. Tính thêm chi phí cơ hội thì mua bãi đắt hơn rất nhiều.

----------


## emptyhb

Update tiếp tình hình:
Đã giao dịch và đóng gói xong cho 1 bác 2 bộ 24a-a + 3 motor 66ma


Lại lòi ra thêm 1 bộ ASD13a-a + ASM66a-a H100 (Kèm hộp số Hamonic tỉ số truyền 1:100) cái này ngon như nào em không rõ, chắc các bác nên hỏi bác Nam CNC là tốt nhất. Giá 2.200k!

----------


## ít nói

ối đại gia xuống núi. chưa bao giờ nghĩ cha này thiếu tiền

----------


## emptyhb

Hehe, trời nóng quá. Em dự định mai hoặc kia xuống HN. Bác thu xếp công việc rồi đi uống bia cái nhỉ?

----------


## thuhanoi

> ối đại gia xuống núi. chưa bao giờ nghĩ cha này thiếu tiền


Thiếu tiền, nợ nần là đặt trưng của con người mà  :Big Grin:

----------


## cnclaivung

em định làm mini 8012 có trục a, không biết 3 bộ như mới và bộ có hamonic của bác có ok không nhĩ, em ga về điện quá

----------


## emptyhb

Dạo này lắm bác làm máy 80x12 thế? hehe, bộ ASM66 của em chơi ngon ở tốc độ 7m/p, gia tốc cỡ 1000->1500.

----------


## cnclaivung

Bác fix em phát 3 bộ 66@ và bộ có hộp số kèm theo

----------


## emptyhb

> Bác fix em phát 3 bộ 66@ và bộ có hộp số kèm theo


Freeship bác ơi, nhiều hơn em không fix được. Cơ bản nó quá ngon, không bán được em vẫn tích vào làm máy dần  :Wink:

----------


## solero

Sao lại tháo hết thắng từ ra thế kia . Mà bác dồn tiền lấy hàng khủng ah?

----------


## emptyhb

Thắng từ để cũng không làm gì  :Wink: ) nên tháo ra cho đỡ tốn nguồn 24V, em gôm tiền ôm mớ AC thôi.

----------


## cnclaivung

mai em chuyển lúa chơi 4 bộ này cho nó bỏ ghét hic , gần 8,5 củ các cụ ạ,

----------

emptyhb

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, đại gia chơi thẳng tay  :Big Grin: 

Thế thì còn tiết tiền vụ ray trượt chi nữa? Chênh nhau có vài trăm ngàn

----------

cnclaivung, emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

Ngày đầu mới vào con đường cnc em còn mua cái motor vexta 2 pha 6 dây cũ rích giá 900k @@ và một cơ số đồ đến tận giờ vẫn chưa dùng cơ!

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

> Hoho, đại gia chơi thẳng tay 
> 
> Thế thì còn tiết tiền vụ ray trượt chi nữa? Chênh nhau có vài trăm ngàn


em chưa tìm được ray bước 5

----------


## emptyhb

Cập nhật tình hình: Hàng đã ra đi gần hết. Gửi cho bác Hiệp 3 motor mà lại bị nhầm 1 cái motor MK.

Bác yên tâm, mình sẽ gửi đổi 1 con khác.

Có 3 bộ nữa thì đã nhận tiền của bác chithieutien, đang đóng hàng chuẩn bị gửi.

Còn 3 bộ ASD12A-C với ASD66A-C bán với giá 2.5tr/bộ.
1 bộ ASD13A-A vớ ASM66AA-H100 bán với giá 2.2tr/bộ.

Anh em nào cần liên hệ nhé!

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

bác nhầm nhọt thế nào nhãy : bộ ASM 66 H100 em gạch luôn mà, sang tuần em gửi nốt cho bác, bác đăg thế em bùn quá

----------


## emptyhb

> bác nhầm nhọt thế nào nhãy : bộ ASM 66 H100 em gạch luôn mà, sang tuần em gửi nốt cho bác, bác đăg thế em bùn quá


Hi, nếu bác gạch hết tuần thì em chờ bác vây. Cảm ơn bác nhiều!

----------


## emptyhb

Hôm nay em chưa đi Hà Nội được, vì đi không lấy được đồ của 1 bác hẹn tới vài chục lần  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Chiều tranh thủ ra tận TP Hòa Bình để gửi Viettel Post cho 2 bác.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## huyquynhbk

Chắc cụ lại k gặp đc cụ DIY1102 chứ gì?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  hnao xg HN rủ mấy ae đi uống bia đi bác emptyhb ơi.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Chắc cụ lại k gặp đc cụ DIY1102 chứ gì?   hnao xg HN rủ mấy ae đi uống bia đi bác emptyhb ơi.


DIY 1102 hay là DIY 79 mà khó dữ vậy  :Big Grin:

----------


## ít nói

> DIY 1102 hay là DIY 79 mà khó dữ vậy


200 lần còn ko đc đây này chứ vài chục lần của emptyhd ăn thua gì

----------


## conga

> 200 lần còn ko đc đây này chứ vài chục lần của emptyhd ăn thua gì


299 lần đây nài, 200 lần của itnoi với vài chục lần của emptyhb thì ăn thua gì  :Smile:

----------


## ít nói

> 299 lần đây nài, 200 lần của itnoi với vài chục lần của emptyhb thì ăn thua gì


làm sao bây h hay em cả cụ cùng làm đơn

----------


## thuhanoi

> làm sao bây h hay em cả cụ cùng làm đơn


Hình như là sư phụ cụ Tuấn, 2 thầy trò dắt đi đâu mất tiêu rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## conga

> Hình như là sư phụ cụ Tuấn, 2 thầy trò dắt đi đâu mất tiêu rồi


ha ha! em đùa thôi mừ. Em cho bác ý rồi, mà Bác ý đang tu Quỳ hoa bảo điển nghe nói phải tu  7  7-49 ngày mới xong. :Smile:  Nhưng khả năng tẩu hoả nhập ma nên thi thoảng các bác mới ll đc thui.

----------


## ít nói

> ha ha! em đùa thôi mừ. Em cho bác ý rồi, mà Bác ý đang tu Quỳ hoa bảo điển nghe nói phải tu  7  7-49 ngày mới xong. Nhưng khả năng tẩu hoả nhập ma nên thi thoảng các bác mới ll đc thui.


 Của em ko nhiều ko ít em tiếc tiền quá

----------


## cnclaivung

điện bác chủ hoài hok được, chán quá trời...tình hình nếu chưa lấy card NV cho em thì xem như em đưa trước cho bác bộ kia luôn bác Tuấn ạ, em chuyển qua sài mach 3 cho nhanh vậy...nếu mua rồi thì cũndduocjjw, bác cho em biết tin cái để em sắp xếp việc làm nhé..thanhk bác

----------


## emptyhb

> điện bác chủ hoài hok được, chán quá trời...tình hình nếu chưa lấy card NV cho em thì xem như em đưa trước cho bác bộ kia luôn bác Tuấn ạ, em chuyển qua sài mach 3 cho nhanh vậy...nếu mua rồi thì cũndduocjjw, bác cho em biết tin cái để em sắp xếp việc làm nhé..thanhk bác


Hi, xin lỗi bác. Vậy bác sài tạm mach3 đi ạ. 650k em cầm bác cần lúc nào em chuyển khoản luôn lúc đó. Điện thoại em thì thoảng bị mất sóng. Ban ngày do hàng đang chạy nhiều nên em cũng chưa đi Hà Nội được. Dự định thứ 4 đi Hải Dương thì mới mua rồi chuyển nhanh cho bác. Giờ bác không dùng thì em cứ để tiền đó. Thanks bác nhiều.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

ok bác, vậy em đặt cọc khoản tiền đó cho cái ASM 66 -h 100 ( hamonic)  luôn nhé, vài hôm em chuyển lúa luôn cho bác vậy, em mua BOB 3t sài tạm vậy..thank

----------


## cnclaivung

up date tình hình hôm nay đã nhận hàng của bác Tuấn, hơi bất ngờ sao em nó bị tháo hết hai cái thắng từ...hix, nhìn em nó yếu ớt quá,vậy chắc em không lấy cái bộ kia bác Tuấn ới, bác chuyển khoản lại hay giúp em mua card NV nhé...nhìn bộ alpha này sao nhiều bác đánh giá nó ngang với MA 860 nhỉ, khổ máy em 10x12 chắc em nó kéo hok nỗi rồi....

----------


## Phan Trần Minh Hiệp

Bác dùng nó thử thì mới biết nó có ngang với MA860 hay ko chứ mới chỉ cầm thì khó mà nói được nó kéo nổi hay ko

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

vâng, em làm thử mới biết thôi, tai em cảm nhận tiêu cực quá, he he...hàng nhật thì luôn luôn đi với hiệu năng và chất lượng....nhưng làm trục A chắc ko được rồi

----------


## emptyhb

> vâng, em làm thử mới biết thôi, tai em cảm nhận tiêu cực quá, he he...hàng nhật thì luôn luôn đi với hiệu năng và chất lượng....nhưng làm trục A chắc ko được rồi


Hi bác, vậy bác inbox cho em STK ngân hàng nông nghiêp hoăc Vietcombank em chuyển khoản lại nhé.

Về chất lượng thì em nghĩ bác cứ nên dùng đi ạ, em dùng nó kéo trục Z với motor 2,2kw còn không vấn đề gì cơ mà  :Stick Out Tongue: , mấy bộ đó em dùng còn đảm bảo hơn đám step thường size 86 ạ.


Về trục A thì em cũng không muốn giới thiệu với bác, sợ ban đầu chưa quen bác đầu tư nhiều. Mời bác tham khảo qua 

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/24...nhung-thu-khac

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/33...ndex-table-FHA

Bác thấy hợp lý em để giá 4triệu nhé.  :Smile:  (Mua 4.5tr chưa bao gồm ship đâu bác ạ, em đa mua được bộ DGM200R + Driver nên chưa dùng tới), số lượng 2 bộ

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## Phan Trần Minh Hiệp

Hì hì, trục A thì bác phải xác định trước là có dùng hộp số hay ko và tải của trục A là bao nhiêu mới biết chính xác được chứ bác dùng con 66 này mà tải có cái nhẫn thì khác mà tải nguyên cây gỗ thì khác, với lại nếu tải nặng chả ai dùng cái motor để tải cả, lúc đó phải dùng bạc đầu và bạc đuôi, có hộp số nữa thì tải chừng vài trăm kg là vô tư, em đang dùng 66 ko hộp số visme bước 5 tải khoảng 20kg máy chạy ào ào, tầm 10m/p hehe, em thì ko tôn thờ thể loại motor điều khiển vị trí nào, vì cái nào nó cũng có cái hay của nó, riêng step thường thì torque nó cao, Alpha thì torque ổn chạy nhanh ít sai, servo thì bá đạo rồi mà bù lại thì mắc hehe, cứ nhắm nhắm liệu cơm gắp mắm, như em đang dùng chạy nhôm step đáp ứng đã quá tốt rồi  :Big Grin: , điêu khắc chắc tốc cao cao sẽ okie hơn  :Big Grin:

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## Gamo

Ôi giời ui, bác chithieutien test thử chưa? Nếu chê thì bán rẻ lại cho em  :Wink:

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## solero

> up date tình hình hôm nay đã nhận hàng của bác Tuấn, hơi bất ngờ sao em nó bị tháo hết hai cái thắng từ...hix, nhìn em nó yếu ớt quá,vậy chắc em không lấy cái bộ kia bác Tuấn ới, bác chuyển khoản lại hay giúp em mua card NV nhé...nhìn bộ alpha này sao nhiều bác đánh giá nó ngang với MA 860 nhỉ, khổ máy em 10x12 chắc em nó kéo hok nỗi rồi....


Thắng từ để lâu bị gỉ ra không còn tác dụng. Của em cũng tháo ra hết không sao cả.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## Nam CNC

lấy thắng từ không em cho nè , em còn mấy cái tháo ra chẳng thèm xài .

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## emptyhb

> lấy thắng từ không em cho nè , em còn mấy cái tháo ra chẳng thèm xài .


Trong 3 bộ em gửi cho bác chithieutien chỉ có 1 bộ lắp được thắng từ thôi. 2 bộ còn lại là loại ASM66AA thường.

Trước khi tháo thắng từ bỏ đi em cũng nghiên cứu rồi. Do thời gian đáp ứng của nó cũng khá là chậm nên việc mất điện giữa trục Z hay các trục X, Y khỏi bị xê dịch cũng không phải là vấn đề lớn.


@bác chithieutien: Lúc nào bác cần hỏi gì thì liên hệ, em giúp nhé!

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

> Hi bác, vậy bác inbox cho em STK ngân hàng nông nghiêp hoăc Vietcombank em chuyển khoản lại nhé.
> 
> Về chất lượng thì em nghĩ bác cứ nên dùng đi ạ, em dùng nó kéo trục Z với motor 2,2kw còn không vấn đề gì cơ mà , mấy bộ đó em dùng còn đảm bảo hơn đám step thường size 86 ạ.
> 
> 
> Về trục A thì em cũng không muốn giới thiệu với bác, sợ ban đầu chưa quen bác đầu tư nhiều. Mời bác tham khảo qua 
> 
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/24...nhung-thu-khac
> 
> ...


cảm ơn bác, để em ngâm cứu lại cái này đã, đúng là trình còi nên chưa đụng tới nổi, có gì bác hộ trợ em nhé, ah bác cho em biết dây rack nối driver ngắn thế chắc phải cắt ra nối thêm hay sao ạ, thấy ngắn quá mà driver một nơi, moter một chổ, chổ em loại dây này kiếm được chắc chua lét

----------


## emptyhb

> cảm ơn bác, để em ngâm cứu lại cái này đã, đúng là trình còi nên chưa đụng tới nổi, có gì bác hộ trợ em nhé, ah bác cho em biết dây rack nối driver ngắn thế chắc phải cắt ra nối thêm hay sao ạ, thấy ngắn quá mà driver một nơi, moter một chổ, chổ em loại dây này kiếm được chắc chua lét


Hi, bác thiết kế xong máy chưa? Bác cứ test trước các thiết bị điện bên ngoài đi đã. Về phần jack nối bác không kiếm được ở đâu thì em sẽ để lai cho bác.


Đầu nối đực - cái: 30K
Dây 8 lõi Hitachi của nhật thì phải: 25k/m

Bác tính toán cho đủ từ máy tới tủ điện chiều dài ra sao em sẽ bấm đâu cos cho bác  :Wink:

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

mời bác qua top của em nhé

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Hi, bác thiết kế xong máy chưa? Bác cứ test trước các thiết bị điện bên ngoài đi đã. Về phần jack nối bác không kiếm được ở đâu thì em sẽ để lai cho bác.
> 
> 
> Đầu nối đực - cái: 30K
> Dây 8 lõi Hitachi của nhật thì phải: 25k/m
> 
> Bác tính toán cho đủ từ máy tới tủ điện chiều dài ra sao em sẽ bấm đâu cos cho bác


dây 8 lõi hitachi mua ở chỗ nào thế bác Tuấn ơi? e đang cần ít dây 4 lõi mà k biết mua ở đâu.

----------


## emptyhb

> dây 8 lõi hitachi mua ở chỗ nào thế bác Tuấn ơi? e đang cần ít dây 4 lõi mà k biết mua ở đâu.


Mua của bác Kem, 50m 1tr, với cả ship hết 200k thì phải.

Mà bác cần thì lên chợ trời, cũng có đủ loại, nhớ chỉ mua loại cũ của nhật, dây mềm thôi, giá khoảng 25k/m

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## inhainha

Mình có bán jack cho alpha nè, bác liên hệ số 0903 một không năm bốn năm năm

----------


## emptyhb

> Mình có bán jack cho alpha nè, bác liên hệ số 0903 một không năm bốn năm năm


Jack thì em bán kèm đủ rồi, đã đấu dây sẵn. Chỉ có thiếu dây nối dài từ motor sang driver thôi.

----------


## cnclaivung

bác tuấn xem dây em từ máy tới tủ khoản 5 - 7 m, em xài BOB , bác tính giúp đầu cos cho em và jack luôn nhé, đủ thiếu tiền báo em cái, thank

----------


## Phan Trần Minh Hiệp

Hôm trước còn nghe "nợ tiền" bảo nó cùi mà hôm nay máu thế nhể  :Big Grin:

----------


## cnclaivung

hehehe, em sory các bác, trình còi nên nông cạn, em biết tội em rồi

----------


## emptyhb

> bác tuấn xem dây em từ máy tới tủ khoản 5 - 7 m, em xài BOB , bác tính giúp đầu cos cho em và jack luôn nhé, đủ thiếu tiền báo em cái, thank


Em cứ làm cho bác: 7m 1 sợi (Thừa hơn thiếu)

Đơn giá: 25k/m 

Tổng tiền: 21*25+3*30+phí ship coi như = 650K nhé bác.

----------


## cnclaivung

he he, ok như in luôn , mai mot có dip vao nam nhớ hú tiếng nhé, thank

----------


## puskinu

> up date tình hình hôm nay đã nhận hàng của bác Tuấn, hơi bất ngờ sao em nó bị tháo hết hai cái thắng từ...hix, nhìn em nó yếu ớt quá,vậy chắc em không lấy cái bộ kia bác Tuấn ới, bác chuyển khoản lại hay giúp em mua card NV nhé...nhìn bộ alpha này sao nhiều bác đánh giá nó ngang với MA 860 nhỉ, khổ máy em 10x12 chắc em nó kéo hok nỗi rồi....


Bác không dùng thì để lại cho em đi  :Big Grin:

----------


## cnclaivung

> Bác không dùng thì để lại cho em đi


Trời, bác chủ còn ba bộ kia cha nội ...

----------


## puskinu

e nhắn tin rồi cơ mà bác chủ chắc đang bận làm j vs mấy e đấy nên chưa thấy bác chủ trả lời, e tưởng hết rồi chứ :v

----------


## emptyhb

Hi, cảm ơi các bác. 

Hàng chuẩn bị đóng gói gửi đi Thái Bình

----------


## ít nói

> Hi, cảm ơi các bác. 
> 
> Hàng chuẩn bị đóng gói gửi đi Thái Bình


đã tháo đc ra rồi cơ à

----------


## cnclaivung

trục A hã bác Tuấn

----------


## emptyhb

Em tiếp tục cần tiền. Thanh lý tiếp mấy bộ alpha.

1. ASM911AC + ASD20A-C: Giá 4tr/cặp, số lượng 10 cặp
2. ARM911AC + ARD-C: Giá 4.2tr/cặp, số lượng 1 cặp
3. ASM69AC + ASD16A-C: Giá 3tr/cặp, số lượng 2 cặp
4. ASM98AC và ARM98AC + ASD16A-C: Giá 3.2tr/cặp, số lượng 3 cặp
5. ASM66AC + ASD12A-C: Giá 2.5tr/cặp, số lượng 4 cặp

Tình trạng: Tất cả hoạt động hoàn hảo, hình thức có đa số là đẹp, chỉ vài bộ trông hơi cũ thôi, đầy đủ jack cắm

Ai cần liên hệ em nhé!

----------


## ahdvip

Híc, nhìn cái list mà thèm chảy nước miếng.

----------


## Gamo

Moá ơi, mấy cha găm hàng cho đã, giờ xả hàng làm ai cũng chảy nước miếng hết

----------


## emptyhb

Bên chuối thật là vcđ, em post bài đưa link sang đây toàn không được. Thay = tinyurl thì ok, thế éo nào, mod hay admin đọc bài thấy cũng ngon mà không mua đươc hay sao  :Wink:  ban user với cả xóa bài luôn.

Cạch luôn!

----------


## inhainha

Hôm bữa mình cũng bị xóa tất cả các bài buôn bán với lý do ko được bán 2 nơi! Vậy thì mình bái bai ko bán luôn. Hehe. Bác chủ còn quan tâm cái driver thì inbox mình hén. Mình bán luôn đây. Đang kẹt vốn xoay vòng.

----------


## emptyhb

> Hôm bữa mình cũng bị xóa tất cả các bài buôn bán với lý do ko được bán 2 nơi! Vậy thì mình bái bai ko bán luôn. Hehe. Bác chủ còn quan tâm cái driver thì inbox mình hén. Mình bán luôn đây. Đang kẹt vốn xoay vòng.


Em thì bị banned không lý do!

----------


## cnclaivung

bác tuấn ở trong hãng vexta à, lắm của độc ngon thế,...chúc mau hết hàng, em cũng thèm mà xiềng hết

----------


## Vincent

Bác này ôm nhiều anpha thế

----------


## emptyhb

> Bác này ôm nhiều anpha thế


Em ôm nhiều vì nó ngon, với giá tương đương em chưa đủ mua 1 bộ hybird-servo. Mà hiệu năng lại hơn hẳn.

Update: Có vài món ra đi, không nằm trong danh mục nên hàng hóa vẫn còn nguyên số lượng! Mong các bác tiếp tục ủng hộ để em có tiền làm dự án lớn  :Wink:

----------


## garynguyen

Hai cái harmonic 1:5 bác nhận được chưa? Làm gì với nó chưa? Thấy hàng thế nào?

----------

emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

> Hai cái harmonic 1:5 bác nhận được chưa? Làm gì với nó chưa? Thấy hàng thế nào?


Em nhận cũng khá lâu rồi, quên mất không sms lại cho bác. Hàng ngon mà bác, lấy về em vẫn chưa thay cho cái hộp số dây đai được  :Wink:

----------


## vandiep1995

> Em tiếp tục cần tiền. Thanh lý tiếp mấy bộ alpha.
> 
> 1. ASM911AC + ASD20A-C: Giá 4tr/cặp, số lượng 10 cặp
> 2. ARM911AC + ARD-C: Giá 4.2tr/cặp, số lượng 1 cặp
> 3. ASM69AC + ASD16A-C: Giá 3tr/cặp, số lượng 2 cặp
> 4. ASM98AC và ARM98AC + ASD16A-C: Giá 3.2tr/cặp, số lượng 3 cặp
> 5. ASM66AC + ASD12A-C: Giá 2.5tr/cặp, số lượng 4 cặp
> 
> Tình trạng: Tất cả hoạt động hoàn hảo, hình thức có đa số là đẹp, chỉ vài bộ trông hơi cũ thôi, đầy đủ jack cắm
> ...


Bác cho em hỏi: Momen mấy con này là bao nhiêu ạ? Một cặp là 1motor+1driver hay là 2 motor?

----------


## emptyhb

1 cặp là motor + driver bác ơi. Về moment thì Cao nhất là 911 là 4NM tương đương với Servo 1KW, thấp nhất là 66AC cỡ 1.2NM = với AC Servo 400W. Còn đám 69AC với 98AC ngang nhau và ở tầm giữa.

----------


## ahdvip

em mua 1 bộ 98, hàng phải đẹp, gửi hàng cho em rồi em chuyển tiền (chơi độc độc tí) ^^ bán ko , keke

----------


## emptyhb

> em mua 1 bộ 98, hàng phải đẹp, gửi hàng cho em rồi em chuyển tiền (chơi độc độc tí) ^^ bán ko , keke


Riêng bác thích kiểu độc em cũng chơi kiểu độc với bác  :Stick Out Tongue:  hàng chỉ có đẹp mà thôi. Có gì mai bác liên lạc em nhé  :Smile: )

----------


## conga

> Em thì bị banned không lý do!


 :Smile: Đừng có mà đùa....
Có ai cho em xèng em quất vài bộ nghịch chơi ko? hồi này túng quá! Ko đc lãng tử như trước rồi.

----------


## emptyhb

Tình hình hàng hóa ế ẩm quá! Làm sao có tiền đây???

Em tiếp tục cần tiền. Thanh lý tiếp mấy bộ alpha.

1. ASM911AC + ASD20A-C: Giá 4tr/cặp, số lượng 10 cặp
2. ARM911AC + ARD-C: Giá 4.2tr/cặp, số lượng 1 cặp
3. ASM69AC + ASD16A-C: Giá 3tr/cặp, số lượng 2 cặp
4. ASM98AC và ARM98AC + ASD16A-C: Giá 3.2tr/cặp, số lượng 3 cặp
5. ASM66AC + ASD12A-C: Giá 2.5tr/cặp, số lượng 4 cặp

Tình trạng: Tất cả hoạt động hoàn hảo, hình thức có đa số là đẹp, chỉ vài bộ trông hơi cũ thôi, đầy đủ jack cắm

Ai cần liên hệ em nhé!

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/42...#ixzz3d5SfocF2

----------


## solero

Đù! Lúc cần thì hỏi khắp nơi không có, lúc chán nản thì con buôn ôm mìn lâu ngày mới cho nổ.

Ế ẩm thì giảm giá hàng mới đi được chứ? Mật thư cho cái giá người thân (thân ai người ấy lo) xem nào he he

----------


## emptyhb

> Đù! Lúc cần thì hỏi khắp nơi không có, lúc chán nản thì con buôn ôm mìn lâu ngày mới cho nổ.
> 
> Ế ẩm thì giảm giá hàng mới đi được chứ? Mật thư cho cái giá người thân (thân ai người ấy lo) xem nào he he


Kaka sao phải giảm?  :Stick Out Tongue:  hàng này em để dùng dần. Vui vui thì bán kiếm lời tí thôi bác ơi!

----------


## duytrungcdt

anh ơi cho em hỏi chút mấy con động cơ đó có phanh cơ ko ạ
cốt trục loại 911 là bao nhiêu vậy anh
thank anh

----------


## emptyhb

Có 2 con 69 với 1 con 98 có phanh đấy.

----------


## inhainha

> 1 cặp là motor + driver bác ơi. Về moment thì Cao nhất là 911 là 4NM tương đương với Servo 1KW, thấp nhất là 66AC cỡ 1.2NM = với AC Servo 400W. Còn đám 69AC với 98AC ngang nhau và ở tầm giữa.


HÔm bữa bác viết vầy thấy kỳ kỳ. Hôm nay rãnh kiểm tra lại thì bác đang nói quá công suất gấp vài lần :Big Grin: . Mình lấy một loại để minh họa nhé: AS98xx-T10


Theo đường đặc tính moment thì yêu cầu motor không nên chạy vượt quá tốc độ tối đa là 180rpm~18 rad/s (sau khi giảm tốc 10 lần rồi), moment là 80lb-in ~9N.m. Như vậy công suất làm việc chỉ là P=T.w=9*18=162w thôi nhé bác  :Big Grin: 

Bởi vậy nhiều bác ngạc nhiên khi thay servo 100w nhỏ xíu cho bộ step bự mà sao dao nó đi bon bon ngọt xớt. Vì trước giờ mấy bác đánh giá sai công suất của step.

Theo mình đánh giá thì step 911 công suất chỉ 250w, step 69 công suất ~ 100w, step 66~50w  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## emptyhb

> HÔm bữa bác viết vầy thấy kỳ kỳ. Hôm nay rãnh kiểm tra lại thì bác đang nói quá công suất gấp vài lần. Mình lấy một loại để minh họa nhé: AS98xx-T10
> 
> 
> Theo đường đặc tính moment thì yêu cầu motor không nên chạy vượt quá tốc độ tối đa là 180rpm~18 rad/s (sau khi giảm tốc 10 lần rồi), moment là 80lb-in ~9N.m. Như vậy công suất làm việc chỉ là P=T.w=9*18=162w thôi nhé bác 
> 
> Bởi vậy nhiều bác ngạc nhiên khi thay servo 100w nhỏ xíu cho bộ step bự mà sao dao nó đi bon bon ngọt xớt. Vì trước giờ mấy bác đánh giá sai công suất của step.
> 
> Theo mình đánh giá thì step 911 công suất chỉ 250w, step 69 công suất ~ 100w, step 66~50w


Hi, nói thực ra là mấy cái này em cũng không tính gì đâu. Em cũng chỉ so sánh cái chỉ số torque và tốc độ



Bức trên dành cho bác nào muốn tính ra watts. 1500rpm tương đương với 157rad/s

Theo như biểu đồ thì con 911 ở 1500rpm (vitme bước 5 thì tương đương 7.5m/p. bước 10 thì tương đương 15m/p) chỉ hơn 300w. 

Vấn đề em thắc mắc là tại sao không bác nào dùng con 400w cho máy gỗ?

----------


## ít nói

có thấy topic của Emptyhb đâu nhỉ .

----------


## emptyhb

> có thấy topic của Emptyhb đâu nhỉ .


đây bác ơi http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/45...illing-CNC-DIY

----------


## inhainha

> Hi, nói thực ra là mấy cái này em cũng không tính gì đâu. Em cũng chỉ so sánh cái chỉ số torque và tốc độ
> 
> 
> 
> Bức trên dành cho bác nào muốn tính ra watts. 1500rpm tương đương với 157rad/s
> 
> Theo như biểu đồ thì con 911 ở 1500rpm (vitme bước 5 thì tương đương 7.5m/p. bước 10 thì tương đương 15m/p) chỉ hơn 300w. 
> 
> Vấn đề em thắc mắc là tại sao không bác nào dùng con 400w cho máy gỗ?


Có lẽ máy gỗ tải nặng nên phù hợp với Torque lớn, vận tốc nhỏ chăng? Nếu dùng servo thì cần phải thêm hộp số giảm tốc nữa mới được---------> giá thành tăng. Trong khi đó, máy gỗ độ chính xác không cao nên dùng servo là phí

----------


## Nam CNC

ai nói dùng servo chính xác hơn ??? tin cậy không sai vị trí thì đúng chứ nói chính xác hơn là không đúng, độ chính xác còn phụ thuộc nhiều thứ khác nữa .

Khi ráp máy người ta sẽ quy đổi ra tốc độ và torque , sau đó sẽ tìm động cơ dẫn động tương ứng với thông số muốn chọn , servo sẽ ngon hơn step rất nhiều ở khoản gia tốc đảo chiều , độ êm khi chạy chậm , nếu không quá cầu toàn theo tiêu chuẩn dữ dằn gì đó thì hiện tại step vẫn vượt trội hơn với anh em mới chơi vì nó đơn giản và giá thành rẻ . Còn chuyên nghiệp và đủ kinh nghiệm cộng với nhiều tiền thì cứ con gì dữ dằn là xúc liền cho theo kịp thời đại . Chém gió tá lả chứ hiện tại em mới lết tới step anpha là ngồi lại nghỉ ngơi hơi lâu à , thời gian sau thong thả hơn , bỏ ống heo nhiều hơn , nghiên cứu nhiều hơn em lết tới AC servo sau

----------


## inhainha

> ai nói dùng servo chính xác hơn ??? tin cậy không sai vị trí thì đúng chứ nói chính xác hơn là không đúng, độ chính xác còn phụ thuộc nhiều thứ khác nữa .
> 
> Khi ráp máy người ta sẽ quy đổi ra tốc độ và torque , sau đó sẽ tìm động cơ dẫn động tương ứng với thông số muốn chọn , servo sẽ ngon hơn step rất nhiều ở khoản gia tốc đảo chiều , độ êm khi chạy chậm , nếu không quá cầu toàn theo tiêu chuẩn dữ dằn gì đó thì hiện tại step vẫn vượt trội hơn với anh em mới chơi vì nó đơn giản và giá thành rẻ . Còn chuyên nghiệp và đủ kinh nghiệm cộng với nhiều tiền thì cứ con gì dữ dằn là xúc liền cho theo kịp thời đại . Chém gió tá lả chứ hiện tại em mới lết tới step anpha là ngồi lại nghỉ ngơi hơi lâu à , thời gian sau thong thả hơn , bỏ ống heo nhiều hơn , nghiên cứu nhiều hơn em lết tới AC servo sau


hehe, bác Nam đọc lại câu của mình, mình bảo: "Trong khi đó, máy gỗ độ chính xác không cao nên dùng servo là phí"  :Big Grin: 
độ chính xác của servo như thế nào thì còn phụ thuộc vào cái encoder của servo. Encoder độ phân giải cao hơn step thì độ chính xác lý thuyết tốt hơn. Tất nhiên thực tế nó còn phụ thuộc cả tham số PID tùy chỉnh nữa.

----------


## Nam CNC

máy gỗ cần tốc độ cao , hiệu quả sản xuất thì AC servo hơn hẳn vài bậc à , độ chính xác thì cái nào chẳng cần bác , có thể mắc hơn vài chục triệu nhưng hiệu quả 1 cái máy mang lại là hơn hẳn step và cho dù step lai cũng không bằng đâu , như các bác thấy , mấy dòng máy gỗ cao cấp họ đều dùng AC servo hết đó thôi , và 1 cái hơn hẳn nữa là công suất bao nhiêu KW em AC servo có hết chứ step thì giới hạn lắm , với anpha step em biết chỉ dừng lại 911 là khủng nhất rồi.


Cái vụ chính xác thì bác hiểu máy gỗ không cần chính xác lài sai rồi , bất cứ khách hàng nào cũng cần cái máy chính xác , thử nói cái máy em không chính xác bằng hãng khác xem khách hàng có mua không nhé mặc dù định bụng sai số 0.1mm cũng đủ.... heheh cái này em nói theo thương mại thôi , còn kĩ thuật anh em tự hiểu hen.

----------


## Gamo

> Có lẽ máy gỗ tải nặng nên phù hợp với Torque lớn, vận tốc nhỏ chăng? Nếu dùng servo thì cần phải thêm hộp số giảm tốc nữa mới được---------> giá thành tăng. Trong khi đó, máy gỗ độ chính xác không cao nên dùng servo là phí


Hehe, mình nghĩ khi cần torque lớn, tốc nhỏ thì nên chơi step. Còn torque vừa vừa, tốc lớn thì nên chơi servo.

Nói servo chính xác hơn step cũng ko hợp lắm. Servo luôn có undershoot & overshoot dù bác có tune giỏi cỡ nào đi nữa, đặc biệt là khi chạy tốc độ chậm. Nhưng mà quan trọng là overshoot bao nhiêu. Step cũng bị như vậy, nhưng nếu chạy chậm thì độ chính xác em nghĩ tốt hơn servo.

Chuyện quan trọng nữa là thời gian đáp ứng của servo rất khó kiểm soát. Nếu chúng ta có motion controller để đảm bảo các trục đi đồng bộ thì ko bàn, nhưng nếu ko có thì chạy servo khó quản lý hơn step á.

----------


## inhainha

Bác Nam ơi, Mình bảo máy gỗ độ chính xác không cao. TỪ không cao ở đây là trong so sánh tương quan với mấy loại máy CNC khác chứ mình có bảo máy gỗ không cần chính xác đâu  :Big Grin: . ái dzà  :Big Grin:

----------


## inhainha

> Hehe, mình nghĩ khi cần torque lớn, tốc nhỏ thì nên chơi step. Còn torque vừa vừa, tốc lớn thì nên chơi servo.
> 
> Nói servo chính xác hơn step cũng ko hợp lắm. Servo luôn có undershoot & overshoot dù bác có tune giỏi cỡ nào đi nữa, đặc biệt là khi chạy tốc độ chậm. Nhưng mà quan trọng là overshoot bao nhiêu. Step cũng bị như vậy, nhưng nếu chạy chậm thì độ chính xác em nghĩ tốt hơn servo.
> 
> Chuyện quan trọng nữa là thời gian đáp ứng của servo rất khó kiểm soát. Nếu chúng ta có motion controller để đảm bảo các trục đi đồng bộ thì ko bàn, nhưng nếu ko có thì chạy servo khó quản lý hơn step á.


Mình không đồng ý lắm với ý kiến của bác. Overshoot lớn khi chạy gia tốc lớn hay nói cách khác là quán tính lớn. Chạy nhanh thì thằng nào cũng cũng overshoot cả. Chạy chậm thì thằng nào cũng tốt vì nó không bị ảnh hưởng quán tính. Mà hình như step chạy chậm bị rung thì phải. Còn undershoot thì mình chưa nghe, underdamped chăng?

Thời gian đáp ứng của servo rất khó kiểm soát? Mình không rõ ý này lắm.

----------

baole

----------


## emptyhb

Em thì chưa dùng qua servo, ứng dụng của em chủ yếu là quảng cáo, chạy gỗ. Em đã dùng qua step, hybird servo, alphastep thì thấy alpha ngon hơn step khá là nhiều. 

Servo thì em chua được dùng, nhưng cũng thấy vài bác làm máy gỗ, chạy không được thanh lý rồi. Có thể là do không biết turning.

Em không biết nên cứ chơi step + alphastep cho nó nhanh gọn, khỏi mệt đầu. Khi nào em có ý định làm máy plassma thì có thể em sẽ đổi ý!

----------


## nhatson

servo ưu tiên về smooth và tốc độ, ma smooth với tốc độ chạy controller openloop step/dir như mach3 là ko công bàng

xét về thương mại em ko bàn
xét về pdien người làm 1 cái máy bán thương mại đại chúng, khi đó mềnh xài gì mà đơn giản nhất , giá thành thấp và hiệu quả nhất là thắng
còn về servo.... đào tạo 1 người có thể bảo dưỡng được nó là 1 quá trình
nếu servo dùng cho CNC, em chú ý là 70% <> 80 % nên đầu tư cho cơ khí, nếu làm ngược lại, em chắc là sẽ ko thu được nhiều lợi ích trên số tiền bỏ ra

em vẫn thần tượng xì step... vì sao.... vì trong chúng ta bao nhiêu người bắt đầu với CNC bằng servo giơ tay nào , em thì giơ tay cho khởi nghiệp cnc với step
em chắc chắn rằng ko phải chỉ ở VN ta mà phần lớn tển thế giới, máy  CNC mini phổ biến là nhờ công sì tep 


với em, step chạy thế này là thuyết phục








b.r

----------

Khoa C3, Nam CNC

----------


## Gamo

> Còn undershoot thì mình chưa nghe, underdamped chăng?


Undershoot theo em là giống underdamped của bác https://www.jstage.jst.go.jp/article...2_183/_article, https://www.orientalmotor.com.my/qa_det/qa_svmotors06/, tùy cách gọi

----------


## Ryan

Bạn inhaiha có thể giới thiệu cho mình bộ AC Servo nào có torque khoảng 2Nm @ 0-1000rpm (tương đương ASM98) hay không? Mình đang tính dùng thử.

----------


## inhainha

Thật sự chúng ta lái sự việc đi xa quá xá. Nhiều bác cũng thừa hiểu step và servo nó đều có ưu nhược điểm của nó, tùy điều kiện, nhu cầu, tính kinh tế và cả kiến thức về nó nữa thì cái nào hợp lý thì chơi thôi chứ từ đầu mình đâu có bảo servo là tốt nhất đâu. Ở bài tính công suất trên mình chỉ ngụ ý step ko mạnh như bác chủ thớt nghĩ khi so sánh công suất giữa step và servo. Không hiểu thảo luận dẫn dắt sao giờ thành so sánh servo và step!




> Bạn inhaiha có thể giới thiệu cho mình bộ AC Servo nào có torque khoảng 2Nm @ 0-1000rpm (tương đương ASM98) hay không? Mình đang tính dùng thử.


2Nm là rất lớn nếu bác dùng servo trực tiếp không đầu giảm tốc. Chắc phải dùng loại 1HP. Nhưng nếu bác dùng đầu giảm tốc 1:3 thì bác có thể dùng servo 200w để kéo khoảng 1.8Nm ở tốc độ 1000rpm.

----------


## emptyhb

Hi, các bác nhiệt tình quá. Chỉ tại em nổ  :Stick Out Tongue:  nên mới ra nông nỗi này.

Trở lại chủ đề: Bác nào muốn trải nghiệm alphastep liên hệ em nhé!

----------


## emptyhb

Update: Đã ra đi 3 bộ driver 16A-C và 1 cặp ASM98AC+ASD16AC. Hàng còn lại rất nhiều!

1. ASM911AC + ASD20A-C: Giá 4tr/cặp, số lượng 10 cặp
2. ARM911AC + ARD-C: Giá 4.2tr/cặp, số lượng 1 cặp
3. ASM69AC + ASD16A-C: Giá 3tr/cặp, số lượng 2 cặp
4. ASM98AC và ARM98AC + ASD16A-C: Giá 3.2tr/cặp, số lượng 2 cặp
5. ASM66AC + ASD12A-C: Giá 2.5tr/cặp, số lượng 4 cặp

Tình trạng: Tất cả hoạt động hoàn hảo, hình thức có đa số là đẹp, chỉ vài bộ trông hơi cũ thôi, đầy đủ jack cắm

Ai cần liên hệ em nhé!

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, hàng khủng mà bà con chê sao ta?

----------


## Nam CNC

dạo này trầm lắng lắm , anh em ít ráp máy thì mua về làm gì ... mấy bác bán hàng TQ còn ế nữa là.

----------

Gamo, inhainha

----------


## baoanh

Chủ thớt có vẻ thiếu tiền quanh năm nhỉ ....  :Big Grin: 
Mà có cặp ASM + ASD này kinh tế một chút không ? Khoảng tầm 1 tr5. Moment 2Nm

----------


## emptyhb

> Chủ thớt có vẻ thiếu tiền quanh năm nhỉ .... 
> Mà có cặp ASM + ASD này kinh tế một chút không ? Khoảng tầm 1 tr5. Moment 2Nm


Bác cứ chờ đi, sắp có rồi bác ạ!

----------


## Gamo

> Chủ thớt có vẻ thiếu tiền quanh năm nhỉ .... 
> Mà có cặp ASM + ASD này kinh tế một chút không ? Khoảng tầm 1 tr5. Moment 2Nm


Bác ấy làm em liên tưởng đến các tỷ phú phương Tây, hết tiền phải bán bớt máy bay trừ nợ  :Big Grin:

----------


## emptyhb

Kaka, hôm nay có khách đặt 2 bộ 66AA + 3 Bộ 98AC. 

Hàng vẫn còn rất nhiều, các bác tiếp tục ủng hộ nhé!

----------


## emptyhb

Hàng ra đi kha khá rồi các bác ạ.

Hôm nay ra đi 3 bộ 911AC, 3 bộ 66AC, 1 bộ DG85

Vẫn còn:

1. ASM911AC + ASD20A-C: Giá 4tr/cặp, số lượng 7 cặp
2. ARM911AC + ARD-C: Giá 4.2tr/cặp, số lượng 1 cặp
3. ASM69AC + ASD16A-C: Giá 3tr/cặp, số lượng 2 cặp

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/42...#ixzz3eiFJTdCE

----------


## emptyhb

Update tình hình là hàng hóa em đã bán hết.

Hiện tại chưa có dự án gì với con Vexta DG200 đăng bán xem bác nào cần thì bán luôn.


Mô tả sơ qua: Driver là ASD20A-C, Motor là ASM911AC, hộp số dạng mặt bích con lăn, đường kính 200mm, tỉ số truyền 1:18

Tình trạng: Hoản hảo, hình thức mai em chụp, nói chung cũng đẹp.


Thông số kỹ thuật các bác tham khảo: *Download File*



Giá mong muốn 5.5tr  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  quá mắc, bác nào cần thì hãng mua nhé.

----------


## emptyhb

Tiện có cái catalog thông số kỹ thuật kia em đăng nốt con DG85, cũng đầy đủ motor+driver tiêu chuẩn: Giá mong muốn cũng đắt không kém. 3tr.

----------


## Nam CNC

911 - 4N.m , tỉ lệ 1:18 vậy thì 72N.m full moment , chết thèm với em nó luôn 

   Con  85 thì tầm 0.6N.m , qua 1:18 thì em nó là 10.8N.m full moment , cũng ngon quá xá luôn , thèm nhõ dãi.

----------


## emptyhb

Có catalog rồi mà bác Nam  :Wink: )

----------


## Nam CNC

sao dạo này tui tu trong núi rồi mà cứ kéo tui xuống núi vậy trời, không mua bán thời gian rồi nhớ nó thiệt.

----------

